# How long between trigger injection and IUI at your clinic?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Can anyone who has had IUI with a trigger shot tell us how many hours pass between trigger and IUI at your clinic? It is 40 hours at our clinic but they were delayed by an hour today due to a theatre emergency. I can't quite remember but I think that the time between the trigger shot and IUI at MFS was only about 16 hours (and it worked for us there eventually). I just feel that 41 hours is too late but I am not sure? I know it's all academic as this is our last time at IUI but I really want to know if we even have a chance at success this month, any advice guys?
xxx


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Becs,

For me it was 36 hours between trigger shot and IUI and that resulted in a BFP, so you're not far off that at 40 hours. DW only had her trigger 24 hrs before as the bloOd test and scan both showed she was going to ovulate naturally anyway, so I'm not sure if the trigger helped in this situation. However, I was so doubtful it had worked because her follie only measured 15-16mm when she was going to ovulate, and I know when i had my cycle they said they aim for around 20mm. I was not optimistic at all yet it resulted in a BFP. Hopefully the change in timing of trigger shot will be good and just what was needed this time round. 

Stay hopeful! Love B xx


----------



## Pinkcat1992 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi,

My understanding was that 40 hours was the optimum time. I was therefore quite perturbed that my clinic did 24 hours between the trigger and iui. It did work for us but I still think that most clinics seem to prefer the 40 hours. I don't know about the extra hour ie 41 hours but I can't imagine it would make that much difference!

Good luck to you though - keep positive

PC xx


----------



## Louie34 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi    We just had our iui yesterday and my partner had to have the pregnyl injection 36 hours before the insemination.I think it's always been 36 hours before the insemination on our other attempts too.Sorry I'm not much help but that's been our experience so far.Good luck.  Louie x


----------

